# Any other pork lovers out there?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey,
wondering if any body else loves pork as much as I do:-o
Answer with your favorite cut and way to cook it :stars:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I LOVE pork! my favourite way to eat it (other than every way), is Chinese roasted pork. the meat is moist and tender, and the skin is to die for. with rice and some veggies, makes this girl REALLY happy. this is what it looks like.










oh, of course, really good bacon. peameal sandwich (I am Canadian after all), ham, sausages....... mmmmmm.... that's all I can think of now. just ate lunch, but i'm now hungry for pork. yummm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I love bacon, pork chops, and cutlets. :yum: 

I like to cook the chops with Lawreys seasoning salt and eat them that way, or season them, then make gravy in the skillet with them, and cut the chops or cutlets up into smaller pieces, and pour the meat and gravy over rice.

Or fry the them, that's great too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ni, that looks delish! :drool: 

I LOVE pork! Esp bacon  And home grown pork on top of that is even better!  :drool:  :yum:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love our home grown pork, fed plenty of goats milk makes for tender extreemly flavorful meat!..I like to eat it many ways! too many yummies to choose just one!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Bacon....bake it in the oven!!! Simple snd easy way to cook it. Ham...plain, ham salad sandwich, ham n beans. Roast...pot roast, tamales, stews. Loin. ..roasted, fried, baked. Chops...coated in cracker crumbs and fried or baked in oven covered with cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ni, that looks delish! :drool:
> 
> I LOVE pork! Esp bacon  And home grown pork on top of that is even better!  :drool:  :yum:


oh ya. if you're in any Chinatown anywhere, it's the roasted pig hanging in the window. it's the best. there's no one here who makes it, so when I travel, I HAVE to have it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> oh ya. if you're in any Chinatown anywhere, it's the roasted pig hanging in the window. it's the best. there's no one here who makes it, so when I travel, I HAVE to have it.


If I ever go to a Chinatown I will defiantly have to try it!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I Love all pork products.... every way cooked!!! Although I still like bacon I have noticed it just doesn't fast the same anymore. I think lack of fat and I love fat. I want to get a pig to butcher but my husband thinks I'll fall in love and keep it. No way!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

now Im hungry!:drool:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys , now I'm starving !
Anyway you make it , i will eat it ! YUM 

My favorite is Mom's roast pork , simply THE BEST 

I think Pork is a close third in my life , chicken/turkey , then fish , then pork


----------

